# final fantasy xi free trial



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

hello all

i am downlaod the client now to start my 14 day trial. i have never played this game before so i have no idea what to expect or what to do

does anyone have any tips on what to do when i first start or character creation tips?

message me here or ingame my character will be called Aredeth


also i have 20Mb broadband yet the fileplanet (paid account) download speed is is only 5Mb  why is that

Edit: spelling


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

worst registration process EVER

registration scored a critical hit against me and i can no longer be bothered


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

ok i tried to register again but i cant. worst support ever


here is my problem

i was registering for playonline when i reached a stage that gave me my playonline username and password i wrote it down in notepad but didn't save it. when i reached the final stage of registration i was asked to input my username and password but notepad crashed and i lost that information. i didn't get a email with information nor was there an option to back during registration to get it again and there is no option to retrieve my password or user name. no problem i though I'll just register again with my other email address but when i click on the link to get a free trial key i get an error message 

i tried there web chat tech support but after typing out a long reported detailing everything i had done i got a message on the next screen after submitting that the web chat help was closed (would have been nice to have been told this before i wrote the essay on what was wrong) so i then tried E-mail support. you don't get given an email address to write to the link for E-mail support takes you t a stupid form that you cant fill out if you don't have a username!


i may rant and rave or even sulk for a day or two but i don't quit and i will try this damn game if the last thing i do! if you know how i can get ingame please tell me! and if you play it, any money i make during the trial is yours (if i decide to not continue after trial)


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

The Tech Support for FFXI is based in California, so try reaching them during their business hours.

For the username and password however, I know they don't offer the service, even to paying customer, to prevent fraud and account stealing. 

Where were you downloading the free trial? I know the box set with all the expensions sell for 19.95 or so and includes a free month of online play however.

It's a fun game with vast environments and nice storyline. However, psat lvl 10 it relies a lot on cooperation with other players. I know some people hated it for that and left to play WoW instead (where you can play by your own).

If you reach tech support and can get online, I'm on Lakshmi.. My character is Enoliel if you want someone to show you around.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

thanks for the reply!

the place i am getting the 14 day trial from is https://secure.playonline.com/freetrialeu/


I'll try web support again when it opens, i didn't know it was based in the US since the link i was getting the trial from was EU and also it would be great to have somebody show me around I'll be sending you an ingame message when i can get in

do you play US or EU? i hate how they separate servers like this


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

I play on I guess a US server? Half the population is japanese players so it's an old server... Look for it by name  There is only one server named Lakshmi.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

Arrg, shot edit window.... anyways, if they won't let you pick the server when you create your character, drop me a message. I'll buy you a world pass to "invite" you unto the server. (I has to go check and see if they still sell those).


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

:O thank you very much!


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

i hate fileplanet. i am trying to download the US client but when i click on the download link i get referred to a EU download which is NOT what i want. and the clever people at SE have made the client download exclusive to fileplanet

i hate playing MMO's on EU servers even though i am from England

spent all day in a queue for tech support after 1 hours 20 minutes i was told i was at he wrong tech place and was given a link but that chat is now closed untill tomorrow. i just wanna try it *breaks down in tears*


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Better hope the version you download is current. The FFXI updating system is among the worst I've EVER seen.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

It's not -that- bad.... A fresh instal just takes a couple of hours (if you're installing all of the expensions at once then uptade the whole thing).

THe EU client might be different but there are some german players on my server. So I think the servers can be mixed.. it must mostly matter for the auto-translate feature (the EU version must be available in german and french as well as english and japanese)


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

YATTA!


i finally got in and i now updating file 17514/18731...time remaining in current process 8 hours 26 minutes and 6 seconds


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

its finished yay now to have a look at it


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

all i get is a cursor and a black screen.... i am getting very frustrated with this game


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

That's probably the aniamtion having troubles loading.. 

Hit alt-tab to loose the full screen and then log-in again. The second time usually makes it load for me.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

i tried it about 5-7 times :\


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

Hum..

Try changing some of the configurations for the game (there should be an option or it in your start menu). You can try downgrading texture, etc. to make it easier to run (you can re-increase it later). You should also be able to disable the starting animation to allow for a smoother loading.


----------



## Drogdar (Jan 29, 2009)

I hate Fileplanet with a passion. For whatever reason I can not get the Trial client to download. This is what I get:







. Is there anyway around fileplanet? I did a quick search and couldn't find it anywhere else... this is so frustrating. I can download any other game for free but I can't get a free trial client through legit means.

How sad. 

EDIT - ended up having to download their manager from another site 

any who, since this is my first post Im gong to go ahead and say "hi all" now.


----------

